# Hi from Jamrock



## Cryoine (Aug 28, 2022)

Brand new to the forums but I have been benefitting form the knowledge posted here on my recent acquisition, a standard modern 10 utilathe.

picked up the old girl from a machine shop where she seemed to have been damaged during a threading operation so has been sacrificed for parts as a result. They have two such machines and the one used mainly for threading has its motor knocked out so they took the motor from this one as a result of that it doesn't have prominent wear on the other components minus the cross feed nut. I been learning how to dismantle the lathe and planning to give it a good clean and oiling.

damaged items on lathe:
shear pin for feed sheared
bull gear tooth missing
cross feed nut worn out
3 jaw chuck seized

things done so far:
all major parts of the lathe have been removed from the machine, headstock, cross slide and apron, quick change gearbox
chuck removed dismantled, jaws replaced and cleaned up
headstock partially disassembled (bull gear and pulley shaft removed)

Ill be making a dedicated post for the restoration project, I'll name the machine Neslon (the name of my Belgian shepherd that passed on the 25th of August 2022)

the machine shop operator also made me a deal where he would give me a meddings drill press and then packaged a bunch of old machines that he isn't using
meddings drill press
surface grinder
two myford lathes
south bend lathe


also U-613 was lost


----------



## mickeyf (Aug 28, 2022)

> meddings drill press
> surface grinder
> two myford lathes
> south bend lathe



Whoa! That's quite a haul! Sorry about your loss. But it sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy. Jamrock?


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  I have U-379


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria, BC


----------



## Brent H (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to the Forum!!

Check this out for repairs to the Utilathe / including the bull gear:









						Restoration/Repairs on a 10" LD Utilathe - Standard Modern
					

So a few weeks ago I purchased a 10' LD Standard Modern Utilathe  serial number U530.  The serial number is a bit like a submarine so I hope this project stays afloat and the lathe doesn't become a dive site somewhere.  I have not had much time to do anything with it, basically get it home to...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 28, 2022)

Beautiful puppy. Now that’s a face. RIP.


----------



## whydontu (Aug 28, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Cryoine (Aug 28, 2022)

mickeyf said:


> Whoa! That's quite a haul! Sorry about your loss. But it sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy. Jamrock?


jamaica


----------



## Cryoine (Aug 28, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> Check this out for repairs to the Utilathe / including the bull gear:
> 
> ...


oh trust me when I say I am well acquainted with that post, it was my go to for everything related to the headstock teardown. I got as far as taking out the spindle but the speed shaft had be beat until you mentioned the setscrew.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2022)

Cryoine said:


> jamaica



I wondered about that.  Couldn't find a Jamrock located in Canada.  Check your PMs, I send you a message.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Chip Maker (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## 140mower (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC....


----------



## Hruul (Aug 29, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------



## Darren (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Murillo Ontario


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome aboard from another dog lover from the east coast of Canada (near Halifax).

Nice haul of equipment.  There are a few Myford owners on board and probably looking forward to hearing about what you scooped up.

D


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria!


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario.

But quite frankly, I'm not sure a welcome is appropriate. Seems like you already know way more about us than we know about you.....

Hope to see your posts on a regular basis going forward! And don't forget members like me need pictures - lots of pictures!

Amazing haul of free machinery!

If you have been around a while, then hopefully you can appreciate this in the spirit in which it is posted.....






I think you are the first member to ever receive this adoration and envy from us on their very first post.......


----------



## Cryoine (Aug 29, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario.
> 
> But quite frankly, I'm not sure a welcome is appropriate. Seems like you already know way more about us than we know about you.....
> 
> ...


yup lol, I have tons of pictures of the lathe I'm working on now. I'll be making a separate post for it later on


----------

